# General > Photography >  I was fed up! ...

## Tugmistress

So went off to Inverness at 10pm ish to take some pictures, this is just one of a few. It's one of the lock gates leading up to the caley canal.



Hope you like it, i love it and i am really pleased with it!

The other 10 i took can be viewed here. please feel free to leave any comments you like on any of my shots in that gallery ... thanks for looking.

----------


## paris

*Hi there Tuggs, cant you get " fed up " more often and go take some more beautiful pics.  If ever your down lybster way ,take your camera with you .  jan x*

----------


## brandy

oh wow hun that is absolutley beautiful.. the water is like silk and silver

----------


## wifie

fabulous water shot Tugs!

----------


## psyberyeti

Hello Tuggs, you must be crazy. It's not that you were there at 05:45, but that you had to get there from Scrabster first, in the middle of the night. 
I love the ones of the canal lock gates - you got them just right.  ::

----------


## Tugmistress

Thanks folks, glad you like the pics, i was in a bit of a mood and needed to do something i enjoyed so off i went, and yes psyberyeti, i am crazy lol i love driving and in the snow last night was a much needed tonic combined with the peace, tranquility and photographs  :Grin:

----------


## nanoo

_Tugmistress, these pictures are wonderful but i have to say, the ones of Inverness Castle are stunning to say the least. Thanks for that Tugmistress and keep them coming._

----------


## miranda

love the pics!!! pretty handy wi the camera keep it up !!!!!!1

----------


## shazzap

Good photo

----------


## Foxy

Great pics Tuggs.  :Smile:

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Really gorgeous pictures, thank you for sharing :-)

Caz

----------

